# Free Prop supplies



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am new here and you guys probably already know this but just in case and for the new folks here like me. I am in the trades (painter) and if you go to a new construction site (where they are building houses) It's a play ground for supplies! PVC, wood,wire nuts,wire,screws,nails, conduit(metal electrical pipe) and a ton more. Of course you cannot take the new stuff but there are plenty of SCRAPS laying around. You might have to ask the contractor for permission. And tell them what you are here for and assure him that you will not take nothing that is new and you are here just for the scraps. I just stop and walk around on the outside of the building and if you catch it at the right time before the clean up it is a play ground for supplies. I went to a construction site yesterday found some 3 inch pvc and 1 1/2 also,some 2x4 and 2x6 wood about a half of coffee can of drywall screws that I were scattered on the floor,and some wire nuts. The contractor did stop and I approached him and told him I was just getting some scraps for some halloween projects and I told him I would not take the new stuff and he actually told me to go into some of the houses and look around but do not take the new stuff. Of course if there is a house full of workers trying to get stuff done it is not wise to go in and really get permission from the builder to enter but as the outside goes it should be pretty good to go.Keep a eye on the houses that are in the early stages (with no drywall and they are just starting to do the plumbing and electrical thats the gold mine)and go back from time to time. but not to long because they work fast and clean up quick also. Also dumster diving on the sites is great place to find GOLD!! But be real careful because there will be sharp tin from the duct work, nails in boards,etc,etc.AND OF COURSE YOU CANNOT GO IN THE DUMPSTER AND THROW STUFF OUT WHILE SEARCHING AND LEAVE A MESS OUTSIDE THE DUMPSTER!!! But If you want to brave the elements of the mighty dumster it is a pandoras box for goodies. Also last thing once you gain the trust of the contractor he might even start to give you some stuff.(build him a cheap prop from the scraps and garaunteed you will be in with him like gold, hey one hand washes the other).
I know what I just found yesterday saved me at least 50 bucks from buying it at Home Depot. Scott


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Ah ha they call that dumpster diving here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That's some good advice, Indasand...Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You forgot the most important advice to give new construction dumpster divers. NEVER OPEN DRYWALL BUCKETS!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Why?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

say what bout buckets?


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

OHHH YEAAA, Trust me never open a drywall bucket from the trash because lets say there could be Mr. hanky our corn and peanut covered friend waiting to say hello. Scott


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

AHhhhhh...gross.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

aahh i dont get it


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Beepem said:


> aahh i dont get it


Uh, If you really dont get it then just think of it as a personal porta potty.

Sadly it is illeagal to go through the dumpsters at contruction sites here. They say its tresspassing. They have even posted signs on them to keep people out. I guess people have made a mess going through them and pissed the contractors off.

If I see something sticking out I will still do a driveby grab though.


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

unfortunately I been going behind the stores to the dumpsters here and wal mart, toys r us and a few others have inclosed dumsters that are attached to the store and you cannot get into them. Bummer. No free pickins here, ****tttt!!!!


----------

